# Hi I'm New



## Slave_To_Cats (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi I'm Sarah, I Live In Orlando Fl and I have 3 cats 3 fish and 1 loud bird! I'm really glad I found this site!


----------



## Slave_To_Cats (Apr 6, 2005)

heres some pics of my cats!  

This is Dana [URL=http://www.imageshack.us][img]http://img24.exs.cx/img24/8668/badkitty4cv.jpg[/img][/url]

This is Figero my baby![URL=http://www.imageshack.us][img]http://img226.exs.cx/img226/1894/fig7vz.jpg[/img][/url]

This is Benji the cat i grew up with[URL=http://www.imageshack.us][img]http://img154.exs.cx/img154/2149/dsc0874od.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## Slave_To_Cats (Apr 6, 2005)

*Sry heres the pic*

[/url]
Benji


----------



## BellesMom (Apr 4, 2005)

AWWWWWWWWWW Cute kitties!!!! I have 7 cats and 2 dogs...Welcome


----------



## Slave_To_Cats (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks  Benji is 13 and Dana and Figero are 5


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Sarah, your furbabies are adorable


----------



## Lisalee (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Sarah, I just joined too. Your babies are just adorable!


----------



## Slave_To_Cats (Apr 6, 2005)

Thank you so much guys! and welcome to you too!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Sarah!


----------



## Elles (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey wecome!! you must be a busy mum!!!
They are all so cute


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

They are sweeties and welcome!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Welcome, cute pics


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Sarah from Warm Arizona. 
You will love it on Cat Forum. 
Your kitties are adorable.
















Grand Canyon National Park Arizona


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

